# Soft key mod?



## srslionheart (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there a flashable zip for softkeys like the galaxy nexus?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## bswann (Nov 9, 2011)

srslionheart said:


> Is there a flashable zip for softkeys like the galaxy nexus?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


There is a how-to thread on that other site. Its an easy mod to do, I had it on my DX2. I did the edits and had to get a friend to recompile it for me because apktool kept giving me errors. You would need to use your own file from the rom your using since it involves the framework-res.apk

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srslionheart (Jul 21, 2012)

bswann said:


> There is a how-to thread on that other site. Its an easy mod to do, I had it on my DX2. I did the edits and had to get a friend to recompile it for me because apktool kept giving me errors. You would need to use your own file from the rom your using since it involves the framework-res.apk
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


Link?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## bswann (Nov 9, 2011)

srslionheart said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364757


----------



## littlejumpman24 (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you ever get this to work?..

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Aosp ROMs...(cm10...and maybe the descended and miui?) Should be easy to do...just a build.prop edit
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1885196

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlejumpman24 (Sep 2, 2012)

That's mg.. goodluck on your cm10, your doing a great job!

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------

